# Feel very alone



## cleos77 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi All,

My first post so please excuse the rambling. I've been coming on here and getting strength and encouragement from all your posts, but today I need a little bit more support.  I feel utterly alone and do not know where to turn to. It must be the time of year but today I've had the 14th person announce their pregnancy friends and colleagues. All due between August and December. Don't get me wrong I'm delighted for each and every one of them, but with every announcement a little bit of my heart breaks and I'm not sure it will ever recover. I don't even know if I can deal with another person announcing the good news. My best friend miscarried a few weeks ago so she is going through her own struggle. If anyone knows a way on how to deal with the seemingly never ending announcements please let me know.

Sorry, just very sad today and need to speak to people who know.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you are not alone. And I don't mean that in a spooky following you kind of way, but I do understand where you're at. I withdrew from society pretty much so that was my 'way of dealing with it' it's not ideal but was my only means of protection. try and have faith (yes it's hard) that your time will come. xx


----------



## cleos77 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you! Trying to keep the faith, I think today it just seems a little bit further away. xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Honey we have all been there   I still look at pregnant women with envy   IF is a very lonely journey but you have come to the right place. The ladies (and gents) on here can give some wonderful support & are lovely   The pain won't go away but hopefully it will get easier to bear  
xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Youre not alone. I dont seem to have many friends anymore. I.f has made me withdraw as i just dont feel like i fit in anywhere anymore. Big hugs xxx


----------



## cleos77 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks bundles and elli. IF sure has turned me into someone I don't even recognize. xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

I know what you mean. Im not sure i will ever be the crazy positive person i used to be. It makes me so sad... but im hoping that god willing it will also make me appreciate that bfp if it ever comes xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't worry, it's made us all think & do things we're not proud of but thats the beauty of FF - you are not alone   there's always someone else (and probably many of us) that have gone through the same. Where are you in your journey ?
xx


----------



## Gothictulip (May 23, 2013)

I couldn't just read and run , 

All i can say - Hugs --      

Hopefully that hug helps , i was in a very similar place around feb/march time and i few wobbly moments are treated with a hug  

Tulip x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi cleos  and welcome to your first post  

one thing your not is alone in how you feel, when i first ttc with an ex partner there were 3 babies born - now nearly 8 years old, and since then it feels like everyone around me is having babies! even girls i went to school with  and i recently found out 2 girls i know from my past who are 3 years younger than me also had babies a couple of years ago. atm im dealing with two babies close to me, my cousin expecting her second and my friend with a day old baby. 

its not easy, and not one of us could say it was, i found when i was having to deal wth multiple pregnancies at once, that distancing myself a little bit helped - not meeting up with them quite as often as i would - especially in the later months, things like ******** make it even harder but i would set it to hide all their posts for a while, or just click to hide any individual posts about their pregnancies.

one thing i found helped is whenever i was finding things particularly harder than normal my dp and i would go out and treat ourselves to a day out or i would cook a special meal for us, or have a night in with dvds and munchies and no internets or phones. just to take ourselves away from the harsh realities. 

keep fighting it will be you one day


----------



## Maisiebell (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello!

This is my first post too and can totally sympathise with how lonely you feel. I have joined the site as we have been ttc for 18 months and we're in this "in between" stage...not really part of the friends with babies/families and also not really part of groups still out partying and having fun as we're ready for that step, its just not happening. It's hard putting on a brave face all of the time. I also find that DH is not the best person to talk to as he has his own worries that I don't want to burden him with mine too. Am feeling that joining this group and being able to talk is going to help loads. I hope it is the same for you too xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey all
I know how you all feel. we had a wedding at the weekend and were sat on the table of ladies with kids talking about each and every detail.. didn't even ask about us and if we had kids.. after one snappy comment my dh said - don't take it out on those people who are able to have children its not their fault...reality check for me - and i'm getting bitter.. 
sometimes i'm able to recognise it and sometimes it creeps up on me and I don't even know it.
best of luck to everyone
xxx


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

I think we have all experienced how you are feeling so you are not alone, and you will get though it even though you feel as though your heart is breaking at the moment with all of these pregnancy announcements going on around you.

Ellie78 I also know what you mean about becoming bitter, I have felt like that in the past and it isn't a nice feeling at all, it used to make me feel guilty for feeling like that too.

Good luck everyone with your journey x


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh Scribbles I just don't know what to say to what you have been through, I just hope that others can give you support and advice too. I hope that you get positive results in 2 weeks time.

Tulip x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh Scribbles - I just want to put my arms around you and give you a big hug.  I know it can seem if life is against you but sometimes you just have to focus on the positives, take a deep breath and carry on.  It sounds like your DH is a big support for you and there's always people on here to help you when things seem bleak.

I'm at CRGW and they are really caring and will do anything they can to help you achieve your dream of becoming a mummy.  Perhaps see the counsellor there too - someone who's used to dealing with people with infertility.

Take care and know that you're not alone on this journey.

Sara. xx


----------

